
Quantum advantage, or a practical demonstration that quantum computers work - pchojecki
https://towardsdatascience.com/quantum-advantage-b3458646bd9
======
chrispeel
From the article

> So far there has been a lot of excitement but also a lot of crushed dreams
> and backtracking, when solutions giving a quantum boost were later again
> beaten by classical computers, e.g. Ewin Tang showed this in some cases last
> summer (check his paper or story in Quanta).

Minor: Ewin is a woman. The paper referred to is at
[https://arxiv.org/pdf/1807.04271.pdf](https://arxiv.org/pdf/1807.04271.pdf)

------
fsh
Looks like the company didn't even survive 12 months:

We sadly inform that as of Spring 2019 BOHR∞ (BOHR TECHNOLOGY Inc. and its
subsidiaries) is no longer operating and is in liquidation.

